# Starting TMS next Thursday over TPJ and VLPFC



## ckenyon (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

So next Thursday(after having location mapping done today), I start my TMS therapy sessions targeting these two specific areas. After 3 years of incessant DP/DR, I really can't be more enthusiastic. I've tried SO MANY DAMN PILLS and am really ready for this. Well everyone, wish me luck. Result report to follow!


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

I wrote in thy's post:

I would appreciate if you...

1. ...take the CDS-Trait and CDS-State before you start the treatment,

2. ...take the CDS-State after each session,

3. ...take the CDS-Trait again at the end of the treatment.

I just want to have some hard data.

For the CDS-Trait and CDS-State see:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/51969-questionnaires-to-measure-depersonalization/


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Great! There is two of us. Best of luck.


----------



## ckenyon (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you all! Best of luck to you too, Thy! I cant't wait to put a huge goddamn dent in this disorder.


----------



## ckenyon (Apr 14, 2015)

TDX: Will do. That is another thing that I can do that is simple to help us all.


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Excellent news. Best of luck!


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm doing CBT for my TMJ and IBS for the ACTs. Wish me luck!


----------



## Dr B (Apr 23, 2014)

I take it you mean (OP) the r-VLPFC and the r-TPJ??? I mean, both in the right hemisphere?

The idea of stimulating the rVLPFC will be to interfere with its increased and aberant inhibitory feedback into emotional areas of the brain. If you inhibit something, which is itself trying to inhibit other parts of the brain, then you induce excitation or at least perhaps a return to normal levels. Hope it goes well for you. The early sessions are typically the best ones. 

All the best with it.

DrB


----------



## tomenko (Jun 9, 2015)

thy said:


> Great! There is two of us. Best of luck.


good luck mate!!


----------



## ckenyon (Apr 14, 2015)

Dr. B-Yes, you're exactly right. Inhibitory TMS over those areas is what I'll be doing.

Tomenko-Thank you for your post! I really have a good feeling about this one.


----------



## Dr B (Apr 23, 2014)

There some published works on it having some beneficial effects - so the best of luck. 

Keep people here informed.


----------



## i_feel_trapped (Jul 19, 2016)

They need to make a cure to this  But reading about this treatment has given me a little bit of hope...


----------



## Dr B (Apr 23, 2014)

TMS is not a cure and I think it is important everyone manage their expectations of these procedures. There can be beneficial effects and improvements in symptoms but I'm aware of no study (published in the scientific literature) arguing that its a cure.

For some people there is no effect, for others an early effect which dissapates with time, for others a helpful though not complete improvement. Its not a 'cure' its a treatment that might be helpful for some people, in some circumstances.


----------



## ckenyon (Apr 14, 2015)

Agreed, Dr B. I have a large amount of hope, though it is mainly because I believe that I have "true" DPD, not the type that is accompanied by other disorders such as depression or anxiety, etc. Believe me, I'm counting down the days until my first appointment


----------



## Dr B (Apr 23, 2014)

Excellent, all the best with it. Please do come back and report how things are going. I also believe in a 'core' DP condition. Many people think DP is depression or anxiety, but if you take a look at many published scientific reports, you'll see scientists often use anxiety groups and depression groups as control groups to compare to DP - so clearly different in many cases. There is a relationship, but I'm not convinced they are the same thing (as you testify to).

All the best with it.

DrB


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

How did it go ckenyon?


----------



## ckenyon (Apr 14, 2015)

So today, my VLPFC was targeted at 1HZ per second I believe? Point is, it fucking worked. Probably a 20-30% reduction in numbness. I particularly noticed when I was driving I looked at the clouds-and they looked like they used to. Really. I have tried tons of meds, and none of them has ever produced an effect remotely close to what I'm experiencing now. There really is something to this, and I'll definetly be continuing with more sessions. More to follow!


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

That's brilliant! I'm so happy for you. 20-30% after 1 session is amazing. I hope you continue to get benefits. I think for rVLPFC maximum benefit is usually reached within about 6 sessions.

Did you do it for 30 minutes? What did it feel like? Any side effects? Also, where are you doing this? What did your "location mapping" involve?


----------



## ckenyon (Apr 14, 2015)

Thy-

I did in fact do it for 30 minutes over VLPFC, and 30 minutes over the typical depression area, simply so that insurance would cover it. Pretty smart, eh? It feels like a very light woodpecker tapping on your head. No side effects whatsoever. Location mapping involved detecting my motor threshold, then rotating the coil to the right side and proceeding with treatment. If anyone needs my doctor's information, please let me know. She reviewed the data, and agreed almost immediately to treat me. I was about ready to go to King Elliot's clinic in London! Right here in Phoenix works just as well, apparently!


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Excited to see how it goes for you in the next sessions. Keep us updated!


----------



## thedude47111 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi ckenyon,

Could I get the doctor's information? I'm interested in learning what she/he has to say and getting them to talk to a doctor here in my hometown.


----------



## ckenyon (Apr 14, 2015)

Certainly! It is:

Lee Ann Kelley Md

Website
Directions

Doctor

Address: 16601 N 40th St, Phoenix, AZ 85032

Phone: (602) 795-1834


----------



## thedude47111 (Jul 18, 2016)

How did the TMS go ckenyon? It's been a while since we've heard from you.


----------



## devin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

Any updates dude?


----------

